# Opinions (not Onions) about Pharmacom?



## MAD King (May 11, 2016)

OK, many people, including me, do not have the advantage to go to Mexico or no someone local where they can get their gear, so we have to rely on websites stores who sells that.

Lately I read more good reviews about pharmacom than bad ones. I do not know if these good reviews are bought to be posted.

If anyone ever ordered from them, what was your experience?

Thank you


----------



## stonetag (May 12, 2016)

You think Mexico has cheap gear? thing again.


----------



## TwinPeaks (May 13, 2016)

They are good if  purchasing from a trusted source.


----------



## MAD King (May 13, 2016)

stonetag said:


> You think Mexico has cheap gear? thing again.



Who said or wrote anything about CHEAP?

It is about QUALITY.

Before you write anything to get your frustration off, read first.

And I do not thing again.


----------



## thqmas (May 13, 2016)

Better not get the MAD King maaaad.

What did stonetag wrote that got the king mad? Have no idea.

Pharmacom is consider a decent product, got your answer? Now bog off.

Oh, and by the way:



MAD King said:


> OK, many people, including me, do not have the advantage to go to Mexico or *no* someone local...



Better read proof your posts, before you go all grammer n*** on elite members (or anybody else for that matter).


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 13, 2016)

MAD King said:


> Who said or wrote anything about CHEAP?
> 
> It is about QUALITY.
> 
> ...




What's with the attitude shit head? Stones a good guy. Chill the **** out.


----------



## MAD King (May 14, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Pharmacom is consider a decent product, got your answer? Now bog off.



That's the answer I was looking for. Thank you.

I may was a little bit off on answering. No offense.


----------



## MAD King (May 14, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> .....shit head?



I see on your picture you have a big one too.


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 14, 2016)

Little keyboard warrior bitch boy. Where your pic? That's right stfu pussy.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 14, 2016)

MAD King said:


> Who said or wrote anything about CHEAP?
> 
> It is about QUALITY.
> 
> ...



You need to relax, Mate. Stone knows a thing or two and he's trying to help you out.


----------



## Bigmike (May 14, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> You need to relax, Mate. Stone knows a thing or two and he's trying to help you out.



Stones not being a dick, he's a straight shooter, gets to the point and makes it clearly. Iv never gotten anything but good advice from stone and savage


----------



## thqmas (May 14, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> Stones not being a dick, he's a straight shooter, gets to the point and makes it clearly. Iv never gotten anything but good advice from stone and savage



Bigmike, you're beautiful in pink. wow....


----------



## Bigmike (May 14, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Bigmike, you're beautiful in pink. wow....



Yeah...used the "g word" on pillar, should known something like this would happen


----------



## MAD King (May 15, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> Little keyboard warrior bitch boy. Where your pic? That's right stfu pussy.



Dude, you have to get off of Tren. Makes you fat and aggressive. You look like a balloon.


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 15, 2016)

MAD King said:


> Dude, you have to get off of Tren. Makes you fat and aggressive. You look like a balloon.



Smh. Dude you made me laugh. You don't know anything. Goodluck on your little eroids adventure.


----------



## Caballero (May 15, 2016)

Just want to say I've never run their gear and do not shill for anyone. But have researched these guys and have seen good bloods and some poor ones. Yes they have had some issues with orals but like any ugl their at the mercy of the raw suppliers.But both Darius & Frank tried to make good on those bad batches from what I read. I would consider these guys decent but that can change overnight like with any ugl. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Darius P (May 16, 2016)

MAD King said:


> OK, many people, including me, do not have the advantage to go to Mexico or no someone local where they can get their gear, so we have to rely on websites stores who sells that.
> 
> Lately I read more good reviews about pharmacom than bad ones. I do not know if these good reviews are bought to be posted.
> 
> ...





Caballero said:


> Just want to say I've never run their gear and do not shill for anyone. But have researched these guys and have seen good bloods and some poor ones. Yes they have had some issues with orals but like any ugl their at the mercy of the raw suppliers.But both Darius & Frank tried to make good on those bad batches from what I read. I would consider these guys decent but that can change overnight like with any ugl. Just my 2 cents



Hello Sir!
  What bad bloods? If you're taking about MESO please check that many of the tests had the wrong protocol followed for the analysis. Even so, 99% of the published bloods are positive and we also encourage this practice, by offering 100$ store credit for each shared result, since 2014. promo active for all the 11 boards we're members or sponsors. 
   We (Pharmacom) have the best overall results from AnabolicLab.com after 13 compounds were tested. 
Raws are also tested before the production is started. For example here is the result for the new batch of Primo raws that will be soon manufactured: pharmacomstore.org/labtests/primobolan-raws/   - tested by SIMEC, independent lab in Switzerland 

thank you!


----------



## thqmas (May 16, 2016)

Darius P said:


> ...For example here is the result for the new batch of Primo raws that will be soon manufactured: ***  tested by SIMEC, independent lab in Switzerland



The lab may be independent, but they are testing a compound you sent them. One can easily send to test a good product and sell an under-dosed one.

I'm not saying in any way that this is the case, but 'cmon man, many ug labs sold amazing gear, then all of a sudden, under-dosed their product for a couple of months, then closed the operation. 
It's ok to be skeptical, especially in this business. But of course, you understand, because at the end of the day, it's your job to prove that your product is good (and for now, you're doing quite a good job I may add).



Caballero said:


> I would consider these guys decent but that can change overnight like with any ugl....



And who can blame him for saying that?


----------



## Caballero (May 18, 2016)

Wow Darius I was giving an honest review which was more in your favour. Wish I hadn't now. Seems all the money has gone straight to your head (ego)


----------



## thqmas (May 18, 2016)

He's protecting his brand, that's his job. What did you expect? Let him be.


----------



## Caballero (May 18, 2016)

thqmas said:


> He's protecting his brand, that's his job. What did you expect? Let him be.


Fair enough, protect your brand, but don't act like everything is 100 ! Let him be ? I respectfully disagree. All of these ugl's need to be constantly questioned and confronted by us the consumers imo


----------



## thqmas (May 18, 2016)

Caballero said:


> Fair enough, protect your brand, but don't act like everything is 100 ! Let him be ? I respectfully disagree. All of these ugl's need to be constantly questioned and confronted by us the consumers imo



Agreed.......


----------



## lotus (May 19, 2016)

Caballero said:


> Fair enough, protect your brand, but don't act like everything is 100 ! Let him be ? I respectfully disagree. All of these ugl's need to be constantly questioned and confronted by us the consumers imo



Well said.  Every business will have customer disputes and issues from time to time.  Yes, some will involve crazy customers or trolls, while there will be valid issues just like any other business in this world would experience.  And let's face it, we are dealing with UG labs.  People really get a hard time for any negative reviews.    

PC seems "protected" on this website like most others.


----------



## thqmas (May 19, 2016)

lotus said:


> PC seems "protected" on this website like most others.



What are you implying here lotus?


----------



## lotus (May 19, 2016)

Certain users attack like put bulls if they see even sniff a slightly negative pc review.  Not starting a war just my thoughts on what I've seen.  Why would anyone on here take it so personal-  unless its a clear / obvious troll attempt I get it


----------



## thqmas (May 19, 2016)

No one is protecting anyone dude, especially not any ug lab. Stick around, you'll see.


----------



## thqmas (May 19, 2016)

You need to understand that bashing a business without hard proof is not ok. No one is protecting anyone, but, if you claim something, you better have proofs to support your claim.

So in fact, the only thing we try to protect is the good quality of the info that is on the forum.

It's like someone telling me he got low e2 because he have a hard time to get his pp up (well, "hard time" may not be the best choice of words...), I want bloods to indicate low e2, not a feeling.

Ok?


----------



## lotus (May 20, 2016)

thqmas said:


> You need to understand that bashing a business without hard proof is not ok. No one is protecting anyone, but, if you claim something, you better have proofs to support your claim.
> 
> So in fact, the only thing we try to protect is the good quality of the info that is on the forum.
> 
> ...



I do hear your point exactly in the specific example you cited.

However, it's not always that easy to provide hard evidence to support every claim.  Even if some evidence is provided, in many cases even that could be picked apart. 
It's all good, this industry is filled with retards and young kids talking out their ass, so I do understand the need to question certain posts.


----------



## lotus (May 20, 2016)

Ok, all good.


----------



## lotus (May 20, 2016)

thqmas said:


> No one is protecting anyone dude, especially not any ug lab. Stick around, you'll see.



Ok all good


----------



## Cyclemaniac (May 20, 2016)

Iv tried a few bottles and liked them, got it from MD


----------

